# 19ft Monark



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I am looking at a 19 Foot Monark King19 model and would like to know some reviews. I have heard that they get a lot of spray in the waves, not a good hull, etc. Anyone have one? let me know.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Was my first boat around 12 years ago. Pm me with ur questions


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I have an 03. It's been a great boat. Does not seem wetter than any other. The chine knocks water away but in a wind it blows back. It has been a great boat. Zero problems. Let me know if you have any specific questions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I have heard of the hull splitting from to much abuse (waves), and with running it on Erie I am concerned. I would like to have it but my 21ft glass is paid for but not exactly roomy, this Monark is. Decisions




piscator said:


> I have an 03. It's been a great boat. Does not
> seem wetter than any other. The chine knocks water away but in a wind it blows back. It has been a great boat. Zero problems. Let me know if you have any specific questions.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Never knew anyone who had a problem. I use mine on Erie a lot. There is an older one docked by me as well. Still in good shape.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

cumminsmoke said:


> I have heard of the hull splitting from to much abuse (waves), and with running it on Erie I am concerned. I would like to have it but my 21ft glass is paid for but not exactly roomy, this Monark is. Decisions


I've seen Erie split the hulls of Lunds, Starcrafts, Tritons, Rangers, and just about every make of boat out there. If you run any boat hard on any body of water, it's going to get damaged.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

That is a good point. I don't think most of the boats common on Erie are made to pound at high speeds through 3-4 foot waves. Let alone bigger ones. Boats that do this have steeper dead rises and more bracing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, good point. I had a buddy trash a hull jumping barge wakes, he wasn't to bright. I think it may be a good boat for me, trying to weigh it out. I don't abuse boats so I'm sure I'd be fine.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

This is probably a long shot but I wonder if this boat I am looking at was owned by someone on this site. It's at Vic's Sports center and they claim its a local trade in. It's not on their site but listed on Craigslist, 2002 Monark King 19. Again it's a long shot but it would be nice to know the previous owner


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

My Dad had that same boat and used it on Erie often and never had an issue with it. Actually his buddy now has the boat and he lives up there. I have been out with him in the boat and have taken it out myself since he passed and it handles the lake pretty good.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got a 1998 Monark Viper King. Great boat. My late fishing partner bought it new from Vick's. He used it a lot on Erie. And I've used it every year since I got it on Erie. When he passed away, I bought it from his wife. It really is no wetter than other boats I've been in of the same size and style. Basically depends on how you hit the waves. Takes on water some days and some days it doesn't. Vick's say it is the pipes that fill the live wells. They had tested it when it was only a couple of years old and couldn't find anything wrong with seams. Monark was owned by StarCraft. It is a welded boat. They quit making them a few years ago and then came back out with a StarWeld a couple of years ago.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Hopefully I will get it out this weekend and see just how good the boat does. Not sure where I will be just yet, maybe Berlin.


----------

